# How To Read a Seed Packet



## TopVeg (Apr 13, 2010)

That is such an informative post. There is so much info on the back of packets - now we may take more time to digest it!
TopVeg


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi! Thanks for the kind words and for stopping by. I tried to include everything on a seed packet, but so many seed packets are different. I really wanted to use a tomato seed packet as the example, but I did not have any.

I hope you and your family have a very Happy New Year.

Tee


----------

